# wich one to keep?



## grass (Apr 1, 2009)

ok it's time for me to make dissision on wich calf to keep...i dont have room for the two now that they growing fast..ones going to butcher sooner than the other.i know the holstiens gonna grow bigger but takes longer....the other is jersey holstien cross...he's already bigger than the other and they both about the same age..


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

How big are they now? 

Veal butcher weight is about 400-450 pounds.

Regular beef butcher weight starts about 750 pounds.

But, you can butcher them at anytime. As for which one, It really depends on what you want. If the jersey cross is growing better he will finish out faster and thus not as long of time feeding him.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 1, 2009)

if you dont have room to feedout 2.id butcher 1 at 450 or 500lbs.an carry the other 1 to 1000 or 1100lbs.then youll have meat to last till the keeper its to butcher weight.


----------



## grass (Apr 1, 2009)

they are about 4 months old so i'm guessing in the 300lb range ..... i dont know ....you know its my firstime trying this..has been a real learning expieriance


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 1, 2009)

then feed them 3 or 4 months then pick 1 to butcher.they should weigh 400 to 500lbs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

grass said:
			
		

> they are about 4 months old so i'm guessing in the 300lb range ..... i dont know ....you know its my firstime trying this..has been a real learning expieriance


Here's a thread on weighing them: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=10900/lp10900


----------



## grass (Apr 1, 2009)

i'm amazed how fast they growing.that little brown calf turned completely black and growning like a weed ...all i know is i aint got the room for both them for much longer and i was told i had to setup appointment with butcher when i was ready to get rid of one.they said they need 3 weeks notice in advance before i can take one of them in.i was figuring mid summer and then the other right before christmas.


----------



## MReit (May 31, 2009)

Be carefull putting an order in around holidays, specially if you wrap your own meat. You may be super busy instead of having a relaxing time with family. Thats very fast for a jerseyxhol to grow, well done! But yeah I'd get one done summer then maybe early spring if you can keep it over winter. As it gets older remember the calf will grow up more then out for a couple months as it becomes a yearling. So even if it doesn't look "finished" it may already weigh more then you anticipated.


----------

